# DHS how to protect yourself



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I did not make this as a joke it is real. DHS tells you how to protect your self. Now your free to try this if you like. I wish you luck and will pray for you.
I chose the none PC option. 
You paid for this.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

DURR ok let me get this straight.

That guy Janet Napolitano thinks I should first piss myself, then go run and hide and arm myself with a pair of scissors? E-GAD please tell me what the hell her department thinks it's keeping safe in the homeland. Do they actually believe that line of shit?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Leon said:


> DURR ok let me get this straight.
> 
> That guy Janet Napolitano thinks I should first piss myself, then go run and hide and arm myself with a pair of scissors? E-GAD please tell me what the hell her department thinks it's keeping safe in the homeland. Do they actually believe that line of shit?


Yep, That is what they are hoping you do when they kick your door in.
And they of course doubled down on Veterans being number one threat to America


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I hate to imagine what our tax payers spent on that; but I'll save everyone some money. 
Pack a gun.


----------



## molon labe (Dec 20, 2012)

Its a liberal training video..lol
That aint what i would do..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They tried to pawn that duck and cover under the desk stuff off on us 50 years ago.
Shut your phone off but call 911 how does that work?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Sheep in training. 
No thanks DHS... as far as I'm concerned, as "active shooter" is an "active target".
Woof!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

No active shooter event has been foiled or stopped except by someone with a weapon in the last fifteen or so years. Go ahead, everyone dial 911. Let's see high school 1100 students and faculty that ought to just about swamp the 911 center's ability to handle any emergency. In all fairness to the folks that put the video together, it's based on the "gun free zone" concept. I.E. no law abiding person would ever bring a gun into a "gun free zone". And for the most part they are right. Course it doesn't stop the badguys from bringing one in and shooting up the place.


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

HOLY SHITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The only thing that lets me know that vid was NOT made by the UK government is the accent on the voice over and the fact that the police are using M4 type weapons rather than G36 or MP5 type weapons.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

They forgot the part about the body cavity search after exiting the building when in police control for safety of the officers to know their not the shooter hiding explosives or a handgun in their ass, acting like an innocent.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

"As you're exiting the building, raise your hands, spread your fingers and say BAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

What-A-joke

Does anyone feel they have to poop now?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Houston PD put something similar out a few years back - Run Hide Fight...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> They forgot the part about the body cavity search after exiting the building when in police control for safety of the officers to know their not the shooter hiding explosives or a handgun in their ass, acting like an innocent.


 Where you been lately? 
I need a stripped upper receiver for an Adams Arm just the receiver not the whole upper. Accident damaged one. Any leads would be helpful.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

Considering the ridiculousness of the current anti-gun climate in which we are living, I wonder if the scrapbooking scissors I have with 12 inch long blades and a pointy end would be too scary looking and would bring on a ban of all assault scissors.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

never bring scissors to a gunfight


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Kiddies, there's a reason Samuel Colt and his fine equipment are not allowed in the "Rock, Paper, Scissors Game."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Take them apart and duct tape each to the end of a broom or mop handle and you'll have 2 nice spears


 That might work but still it is bring pointy things to a gun fight. 
I not as down on the video as some might think. I just found it interesting they left out defending your self. The last thing DHS wants is an American that is willing to defend them self.
I can see it now DHS moving in the point man joking with the second in the stack I wonder how many scissors they got in there. As they bring their brand new AR's to the ready.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I think I have something a little better than scissors. My natural sarcasm was just coming to the surface.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

We all know that we will be carring a gun and are not affraid to use it but the fact of the matter is most city folk do not carry a gun so their left to their devices. Think of this traing for a person to young to carry a gun or not allowed by rules and laws. It's better than nothing.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm surprised they don't suggest keeping a piece of PVC pipe and stale mini marshmallows...but that might resemble the action of a gun too much.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> No active shooter event has been foiled or stopped except by someone with a weapon in the last fifteen or so years. Go ahead, everyone dial 911. Let's see high school 1100 students and faculty that ought to just about swamp the 911 center's ability to handle any emergency. In all fairness to the folks that put the video together, it's based on the "gun free zone" concept. I.E. no law abiding person would ever bring a gun into a "gun free zone". And for the most part they are right. Course it doesn't stop the badguys from bringing one in and shooting up the place.


I have happened into a gun-free zone a time or two and it was a non-event. No one died, no one screamed.

punch


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Houston PD put something similar out a few years back - Run Hide Fight...


Well that was certainly embarrassing, lets hide in a obvious kill zone, so when the guy exits the building, he may have some un-spent ammo left. The only guy I felt bad for was the bicycle guy wearing the ipod. Houston huh? and no one in the building has a CHL? Embarrassing indeed. I know guys walking around strapped and have done so for years and no one will ever know it. Tell me more about assault sissors...Are the available in avacado or harvest gold? Holster available?

punch (embarrassed in TEXAS)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What I find interesting is , we are told to hide run grab scissors and give up. DHS is buying lots of ammo and new AR15's to pass out to their people.
Why would they not follow their own advise to us.
Forget the assault scissors DF and Biden have a Bill banning them. Of course they will have body guards still equipped with them and have a pair on the desk if needed


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now a response from the party in opposition and exile .
We strongly take exception to the DHS ideas on this subject. While we do find some merit in a few of the ideas overall it is flawed. Being forced to resort to their ideas is a clear indication of not being prepared in the fist place. An admission the we have already lost and must just surrender and hope we get lucky.
We would like to offer other options. Train early and often. 
That means arm your self and you family ensure they are trained in proper use and action with the weapon. And they practice that training.
Be ready.
Carry your weapon, fight for the right to do so every where. A weapon at home does you no good at the sense of a crime.
If you ever find your self in a situation, seek cover if possible is is easier to engage a target from cover you will have more time for good shot placement . If you can not get cover seek concealment, you are still ahead of the game if they can not see you.
In any case if you must shoot take center mass and fire do not wait, do not warn that time long sense pasted. Your first shot will like be your best make it count, and follow it with a second or third and evaluate the threat.
Never stop seeking cover.
Speed, surprise and violence of action will win the day for you. You do not need to be rambo. Speed act quickly, delay will cost the surprise you need. Surprise nothing better than as a BG goes down the last though in his mind is She had a gun!. Violence of action, now is not the time to be a peace keeper scare the heck out of them place fear in their mind and you will win. BG's like easy targets don't be one.
Clearly we do not want to get into a gun fight, the best way to win one is not be there we get that. If no others are at threat and you can get away do so. But do not become a victim shot in the back.
Love your children at right age train them in the use of a firearm . Do not go into the whole BG thing when they are young shooting is a family sport. Let them enjoy learning and be children while they can. The real world will surface to soon for them on it's own. Latter in life build on that training.
LEO, private police like DHS are not responsible for your safety and they never will be. They will almost never be there when you are in danger your are responsible for you safety and those around you. You are the first line of defense. The others they do the clean up and put the political spin on it .
Remember you are not Army or Marine infantry you do not do seek and destroy missions, your are a citizen defending your life and others around you defend if they run let them go.
The LEO will get them some day and put them back on the street someone else will deal with them next time.
It is not the weapon that protects us it is not the weapon that keeps us free, It is the willingness to use it that does. We are in this together can we count on each other.

Molon labe


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I found it funny the cop was the first to clear the room in that video meanwhile the two people decked in body armour were second and third.... lwtf?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> Hmnnn.....I normally carry everywhere I can....even places that say I can't...if they don't have metal detector or someone searching I carry.....The DHS or whoever can make a million video's that are basically useless.....you cannot make fake shooter video's that count for much, when real bullets fly, everything goes to shit....unless you have been in that situation for real....99% have not....any Illegal unconstitutional law's disarming people are just that....Majority of law officer's are Corrupt....they do not apply the law equally and fairly to everyone or uphold the Constitution as they have SWORN to do...The SWORN OATH they took is meaningless to 99% of Law Enforcement Officer's....especially the Federal one's....IF there SWORN OATH meant anything ? they would have already massed in D.C. and said NO to what is going on...New York Cop's have to be the dumbest bunch of FOOL's walking....The new law's NY just passed will do nothing to stop crime and the Cop's in NY laid down and took it.....they are Sheep also....IF upholding the LAW was really what they had SWORN to do, they would have all walked off the job as soon as the ILLEGAL UN-Constitutional Laws were passed...That is what upholding a SWORN OATH is...same for all FED's......they are more worried about there paycheck than keeping a SWORN OATH...liar's and fraud's....


I'm sure if we gave you a pound bag of skittles, a sofa, and your X-box you would win that bitch for us.


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

There is still some validity to the advice in these videos, if you take off your Rambo makeup for a moment. I work in a City Hall building for a local government and it is a gun free zone. Like it or not (I don't), if I want a job and health insurance for my kids, I must play by the rules. I can bitch all day about the gun free zone I have to work in, but that's not the point of this post.

[soapbox]
The point is I look at my coworkers (forgive the stereotyping); women, overweight, mature of years...just normal ol' happy, plain people living their lives. You can rag on them if you want, but I choose not to. Many of my friends and loved ones are these kind of people. They aren't fighters, preppers, or constantly living their lives waiting for tragedy. Our PD held a meeting with our department and played the run/hide/fight video. They also referred us to scissors. They discussed many things that are basic to most on this forum, but not most in this country. I am sure a lot of my coworkers who have never thought about it "happening to them" had their eyes opened that day. The expensive dramatization in the videos that you detest tax dollars spent on is an effective way to make it feel personal to these folks. It looks just like their office. The rest of that day they thought about how they would exit the building. Where would they hide. Could they really jam scissors in someone's neck if they had to fight? Could they do it? Should they buy some mace or bigger scissors? I know because many of them talked to me about it.

Not everyone is a well-prepared prepper waiting for the collapse of the world, but guess what...they pay taxes too. TRUST ME...NO ONE that visits this forum is the intended audience for these videos. My sister in Texas is the intended audience. My cousin in California is the intended audience. My coworkers are the intended audience. They have a right for their tax dollars to be used to help them learn what they can do within their capacity to protect themselves. Like it or not, many people will not ever concealed carry. They still deserve attention and assistance from their government. Step out of your shoes for a moment, and you will understand what I have explained and why these videos still have a purpose. It's just not for us.
[/soapbox]


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

drt4lfe said:


> Sorry, I don't wear makeup if your comment was meant for me...


Not not meant at anyone in general...just the general feeling I got reading this thread. It was probably an unnecessarily rude comment.

You bring up a good point about carrying. No there is no metal detector. I just worry about getting found out...then losing my job (and getting the criminal charges for it) Hell! The way Colorado is going I'll loose my right to bear arms if I got caught..... This is why there is no option to carry there in my mind. This is somewhat off topic.

My on topic point still remains, however, that the videos are good for many people, just not those at this forum.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> You will do what you feel is best and should, I will take the chance and carry....a Ruger LCP .380 and any number of small handguns can be carried very discreetly....a crotch holster works good for such a pistol....at least carry a good 4 inch folding knife, and possibly pepper spray.....always more than one way to skin a cat.....


I'm sure you include a rape whistle in your makeup bag there Rambo.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> LOl...meangreen ...like I said you can justify it all you want....it's still wrong.....you can paint it a million colors, it's still wrong.....( IF ) you are a DHS agent.....you prove why so many do not believe or feel DHS is necessary or worth the billions spent......I can give you an AR, a handgun and a backpack full of gear, a big check and call you a DHS agent, does not mean you do anything......you along with all other agengy fools seem to always bitch about a pay cut, benefits, and how bad your leadership is, but do nothing.....I for one could care less if you don't have enough gas for your vehicles....get off your ass, gear up and put those expensive boots to good use....wars are won on the ground by men who do the dirty work, not by agency clowns driving around complaining about how hard things are......quit your crying and do something......I don't work for the DHS and would not for any reason, ( IF ) you do ? man up and make it count ? be the guy who screams the loudest about the bullchit....if you go down in flames, at least for that day you would be the wolf, not the sheep you are now...........


Yup told to be a man from someone obviously doesn't even have a clue to what that means. When have you laced up your boots and know how a battle is won? Remember X-box doesn't count. I have been honest and have done all that I have said. What have you done that makes you an expert? Oh that right you have held a job, guarantee myself and everyone else on this forum has done the same. Don't take credit for things in life your supposed to do for yourself. What have you done for the service of others?

It's obvious you have never been to the border because you have no idea how large an area it covers. To answer your question the BP agents are setting up in camps down closer to the border so minimize the amount of drive time and fuel use. Agents having to spend even more time away from their families and without compensation for the added time.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/25/us/at-remote-outposts-border-agents-sift-for-clues.html?_r=0


----------

